

E-Book Wars: The Specialist vs. the Multitasker - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/business/08digi.html?hpw

======
fudgie
One great reason for me to get a Kindle is that my kids are completely
uninterested in it. If I try to read something on the iPad while they're
awake, they jump all over me until I let them play games on it.

